# How To Easily Determine The Age of Walleye, Perch and Sauger



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Interesting!
How To Easily Determine The Age of Walleye, Perch and Sauger - YouTube


----------



## walleye30 (Dec 25, 2019)

Lewis thanks for posting. Never new that very simple way to tell.


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Growth rings just like a tree...


----------

